# to ace a test



## brendah

Hola
How would you say "to ace a test" like to pass it, to do very well on a test? I know there's "aprobar" but I was wondering if there was an equivilant to "ace a test" 
Thanks


----------



## hellohola123

"Acertar" can be used to mean "attain full marks", and maybe you can use it in a general "to do well".


----------



## tenpao

In Spain you can say "clavar"

Lo he clavado (el examen).


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Otra:  "*lucirse* en la prueba".


----------



## mengel53

Hello, you might also say "Sobresalir en la prueba" sobresaliente meaning outstanding, thus, to ace it, meaning to do extremely well, can be said this way.


----------



## brendah

C   l, thanks and what about in Mexico?


----------



## Ponyfer

En realidad no tenemos ninguna palabra en especial mas que, Pasar o Aprobar el Examen.




Espero eso te ayude.


----------



## sifueratica

¿No será *saqué un cien/ un diez*?


----------



## jgn

Could   someone  give me a hand with the verb to ace? I mean, what's its exact meaning? Is It related with doing ,for instance, an exam or assigment really well? On the other hand , is It commonly used in a normal conversation? 
Thanks


----------



## Neakameni

A very informal expression for that: "bordar un examen". It means that you have done it perfectly. 
In the dictionary, you can see this meaning too:

http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=bordar

When we finish an exam and we think we have done it very well, we say: " Lo he bordado"


----------



## RushHourOfBabel

Where I grew up, it was more common to say that you 'killed the test'.

Example: "How did you do on the test?"

"I killed it!"

Ironically, the most common phrase we used to say we did poorly on a test was to say that "I bombed the test." Both having to do with death, but meaning the opposite when applied to tests.

Can you use "to kill" in Spanish as well to refer to a test?

Example: "Como te fue?"

"Lo maté." 

Yo sé que se usa matar en deportes en referencia a exito.

¿O algo así?


----------



## heybach

From my point of view, in Spain the most suitable options for the question asked would be: *clavar *and *bordar*.

_*Clavar/bordar* un examen.
He *clavado/bordado* el examen.
Lo he *clavado/bordado*._

Both meaning you did it really well, you found it easy and you are more than satisfied with your performance even before getting your marks.

See you!


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Coloquialmente;
"(Lo hice) muy bien / perfecto"
"(Me salió) muy bien / perfecto"

Jergalmente;
"Machaqué"
"Lo machaqué"

Vulgarmente;
"Me lo pasé por la polla / los huevos"


----------



## rajulbat

I'm thinking "lo clavé" is the most widely understood and closest in informality to "I aced it." It's basically "I nailed it," which is synonymous.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Jergalmente;
> "Machaqué"
> "Lo machaqué"
> 
> Vulgarmente;
> "Me lo pasé por la polla / los huevos"


¿Dónde se dice eso? Yo no lo he oído en mi vida. Por aquí " machacar ( el temario/ los apuntes)" se utiliza con el sentido de estudiar o preparar muy bien los contenidos que entran en el examen  , no en el de hacerlo muy bien.
Clavar/ bordar son muy comunes.
Vulgarmente, con el sentido de hacer un examen muy bien, mi hijo me comenta que dicen "me la saqué "  o " me saqué el rabo". 
Aquí, si te pasas el examen por la polla/los huevos, lo que estás diciendo es que no te importa un pito.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Marsianitoh said:


> Clavar/ bordar son muy comunes.




¡A mí me vais a perdonar..., pero lo de 'bordar / clavar' lo decían mi madre y sus amigas...!

A mí me suena a antiguadilla... ¡Chica, qué quieres que te diga...!




Marsianitoh said:


> Aquí, si te pasas el examen por la polla/los huevos, lo que estás diciendo es que no te importa un pito.



No...   

Eso es cuando se usa el verbo en presente;

'Me lo paso por la polla / los huevos".

Pero tampoco... Que puede usarse en presente, en referencia al futuro, y entonces significa lo mismo; 'machacar'.

'Me lo paso / voy a pasar por el arco.'

En realidad depende más bien del tono o el contexto.


----------



## Spellman

jgn said:


> Could   someone  give me a hand with the verb to ace? I mean, what's its exact meaning? Is It related with doing ,for instance, an exam or assigment really well? On the other hand , is It commonly used in a normal conversation?
> Thanks



Yeah it's a pretty common thing to say. I think "ace" comes from "getting an A" (getting top marks).

I got an A on the test. = I aced the test.

You might also say "I totally aced it" right after taking the test but without knowing your grade yet, simply because you feel really confident you're getting an A.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> ¡A mí me vais a perdonar..., pero lo de 'bordar / clavar' lo decían mi madre y sus amigas...!
> 
> A mí me suena a antiguadilla... ¡Chica, qué quieres que te diga...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...
> 
> Eso es cuando se usa el verbo en presente;
> 
> 'Me lo paso por la polla / los huevos".
> 
> Pero tampoco... Que puede usarse en presente, en referencia al futuro, y entonces significa lo mismo; 'machacar'.
> 
> 'Me lo paso / voy a pasar por el arco.'
> 
> En realidad depende más bien del tono o el contexto.


Me parece que te equivocas de expresión,  si haces un examen ( o cualquier cosa) con el rabo/ la polla/la minga/la chorra , si te sacas algo con la polla, significa que lo haces/ obtienes con gran facilidad.
Si te lo pasas por el rabo,  te da por saco lo que pase con el examen.El tiempo verbal no importa, si te lo pasaste por la polla, te importó un pito entonces. Si te lo pasas por la polla, te importa un pito ahora. Si dices que te lo pasarás por la polla el mes que viene, te importará un pito el mes que viene.
En cualquier caso, no respondes a mi pregunta. ¿Dónde has escuchado que se diga "me lo pasé por la polla" o " lo machaqué" para decir que has hecho muy bien un examen?
Por aquí también es muy común decir " me ha salido de puta madre".
Un apunte, " to ace a test" es una expresión de lo más blanca que hay, nada que ver con las expresiones con pollas etc. del castellano que han aflorado por aquí. Sigo pensando que "clavar/ bordar" son las mejores opciones. O simplemente " voy a sacar un diez".


----------



## gengo

Spellman said:


> I think "ace" comes from "getting an A" (getting top marks).



I may be misinterpreting you here, but "to ace" is unrelated to the letter A, and can be used in many situations other than scholastic grades.  The dictionary defines it as "to get the better of (someone)."  I'm pretty sure the verb arose from the idea that an ace is the best, number one.

Ex.
The candidate aced his opponents in the primaries.
She aced the 100-yard butterfly event at the swim meet.
Good luck!  I hope you ace the job interview.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Marsianitoh said:


> En cualquier caso, no respondes a mi pregunta. ¿Dónde has escuchado que se diga "me lo pasé por la polla" o " lo machaqué" para decir que has hecho muy bien un examen?



No sé por qué supones que tienes derecho a exigirle a uno explicaciones... Yo te las doy porque soy así yo... Que soy muy tolerante. Y paciente. Pero bueno, no te lo tomes por costumbre...

Me parece bien que quieras aprender... 

Antes estuve por decirte que lo pone en mi perfil: 'Spain (Galicia)', pero pensé que me contestarías que no es una pregunta, y que ese '¿Dónde has oído tú eso?' sólo era una forma de hablar... 

¿Pero dónde querías que lo hubiera oído...? En España, en el instituto y la universidad, que es de dónde soy yo. 




Marsianitoh said:


> Un apunte, " to ace a test" es una expresión de lo más blanca que hay, nada que ver con las expresiones con pollas etc. del castellano que han aflorado por aquí.



El 'ace' es un jergalismo. No importa tanto si es vulgar o no. Es la forma de hablar jergal, de los jóvenes...

Si el 'to ace' no es vulgar, no quita para no traducirla por vulgarismos en español, si esas son las expresiones más frecuente, o más jergales, del español... 

No vamos a ir a decir las expresiones de los años 50 ó 60, para que no nos salgan vulgarismos...

A veces el español es más vulgar que el inglés, eso no hay quién lo niegue... ¡A mí eso me la suuuu...! (No sé... Es, 'que me da igual'). 

De lo que se trata aquí es de buscar las equivalencias lingüísticas y de traducción, no de hacer 'viajes (lingüísticos) en el tiempo', a ver si 'lo bordamos', como traducción de 'we aced it'...

'Me salió de puta madre' sí es una que se usa mucho... También:

Coloquiales;
'Me quedó para nota / para un diez.'
'Lo hice de / para sobresaliente / sobre.'
'Me quedó de / para diez / matrícula.'

Jergales;
'Me quedó flipante / de flipar.'
'Me salió alucinante / de alucinar.'
'Me salió demasiado.'

Vulgares;
'Me salió acojonante / de cojones'.
'Me salió como / mejor que dios'.
'Me salió de la hostia'.


Mira..., otra de las que te gustan a ti...;

'¡Me salió de rechupete!'


----------



## Marsianitoh

gengo said:


> I may be misinterpreting you here, but "to ace" is unrelated to the letter A, and can be used in many situations other than scholastic grades.  The dictionary defines it as "to get the better of (someone)."  I'm pretty sure the verb arose from the idea that an ace is the best, number one.
> 
> Ex.
> The candidate aced his opponents in the primaries.
> She aced the 100-yard butterfly event at the swim meet.
> Good luck!  I hope you ace the job interview.


Gengo, would you say that that " to ace"  is mainly used by young people/ it's young people's slang ? Would you consider it a  recent expression or has it been around for a while? Do you think it is a good idea to translate it with expressions that are really vulgar?


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

None more than yours!


Marsianitoh said:


> mi hijo me comenta que dicen "me la saqué "  o " me saqué el rabo".




That one almost gave me a stroke...


----------



## Marsianitoh

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> None more than yours!
> 
> 
> 
> That one almost gave me a stroke...


I made very clear I don't recommend using them as translations for "ace". Anyway,  at least that's something young people say nowadays in Spain, unlike those allegedly slang expressions that only exist in you memory/mind.


----------



## gengo

Marsianitoh said:


> Gengo, would you say that that " to ace"  is mainly used by young people/ it's young people's slang ? Would you consider it a  recent expression or has it been around for a while? Do you think it is a good idea to translate it with expressions that are really vulgar?



No, it's not at all limited to young people, and it's completely non-vulgar.  In fact, young people would probably be more apt to say "I nailed that test," and "to ace" may be on the decline (I don't really know).

As you may know, in golf a hole-in-one can be called an ace, and in tennis a serve that cannot be reached is called an ace, and I think these terms go back at least a hundred years, and may have influenced the use of the verb.  And of course the ace in a deck of cards has a very long history.


----------



## Rodal

¡Saqué el máximo puntaje!


----------



## Nomenclature

¡Me fue super bien (en ese)! 

o

¡Salí super bien en ese examen!  (quizás un poco más regional)


----------



## Marsianitoh

gengo said:


> No, it's not at all limited to young people, and it's completely non-vulgar.  In fact, young people would probably be more apt to say "I nailed that test," and "to ace" may be on the decline (I don't really know).
> 
> As you may know, in golf a hole-in-one can be called an ace, and in tennis a serve that cannot be reached is called an ace, and I think these terms go back at least a hundred years, and may have influenced the use of the verb.  And of course the ace in a deck of cards has a very long history.


Thanks! I had an inkling that it could be somewhat connected with sports. Probably the link between "Ace" and the idea of excelling at something is common in many languages.  In Spanish we use ( although it's quite old fashioned perhaps) "es un as" to say someone is very good at something/ some sport, the number one. One of the most popular sports newspapers is called "As" too.
The book I use to teach English to my youngest son ( and the other two before) is called "Ace!",  that made me think that the word couldn't be offensive at all and that it was not cutting edge slang either.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Nomenclature said:


> ¡Me fue super bien (en *el examen*)!
> ¡Salí super bien en ese examen!




¡Síííí...! Lo decían mis hermanas.


----------



## heybach

Soy de los que piensan que no hay que buscar traducciones similares si no se piden, sino la que más se acerque al significado de la frase original.

Me sigo quedando con:
He *bordado/clavado* el examen.

Saludos


----------



## nanel

Yo también diría "bordado/clavado". No sé si es algo de Madrid, pues veo que todos los que lo decimos somos de aquí.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

No, no... En otros sitios también se dice mucho.

Lo que yo percibo es una discrepancia generacional - más con 'bordado' que con 'clavado', de hecho...

Es porque 'bordado' se lo oía a mi madre, y a las amigas de mi madre... También a las chicas del instituto, ahora que lo pienso...

Los chicos decíamos otras más enérgicas, como 'machacado', o 'de puta madre'... ¡Y también 'clavado'...!

Sí, 'clavado' también...

Por cierto que 'clavado' es la equivalencia exacta, 'clavada', del inglés 'I nailed it!'.


----------



## nanel

Puede ser. Precisamente "bordado" fue mi primera idea al leer la pregunta, y mis hijos son demasiado pequeños como para escribir en ninguna parte.

Me llamó la atención que mencionaste "para nota", que es algo que dice mi padre. Supongo que dependiendo de la zona se usan unas expresiones u otras, y en distintas épocas.

De acuerdo con "lo he clavado", y encima literal.


----------

